# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  عروضي بالجملة ^___^

## بنت الصحراء

مرحبا الغاليات بقيت أخبركن عن الدخون والعود المعطراللي عندي 

أسعاري بالمفرق:

سعر العود ----- > الغرشه الكبيره 100درهم 
الصغيره 50 درهم

وعندي دخون 3 أنواع للملابس وللبيوت وريحتهم وايد حلوه بالعطورات العربيه ودهن العود ---------------------> الغرشه الكبيره 80 درهم 
والصغيره 50 درهم 
وسعر الجمله :

الدرزن 12 غرشه كبيره وسعر الوحده 70 درهم 

الصغيره 40 درهم

وإذا بقيتن عينات مجانا تواصلن معايه على الخاص 
واللي تبا حياه الله :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية  :Smile: 

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة حبيبتي على التوضيح والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

العفو أختي يزاج الله خير دنيا واخره ومشكوره على الملاحضه و الدعاء

----------


## بنت الصحراء

هلا أختي أنا من الشارقه ونتي من وين مشان أطرشلج العينات 
عند المندوب

----------


## taifamer

--------------------------------

----------


## ام زايــد

بالتوفيق الغاليه ^_^

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات الغاليات على التواصل

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## rozee

بالتوووووووووووووووووفيق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيج خير الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Kafara:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## كيكة دبي

الله يوفقج انشالله

----------


## بنت الصحراء

أمين الغاليه الله ييزيج خير

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

أصبحنا على بركت الله ولا إله إلا الله

----------


## لون اللهب

:Rasool1:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغاليه على المرور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## fatentus

بالتوفييييييييييق لج اختي

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيج خير الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green: للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## أوراق التوت

موفقة

----------


## بنت الصحراء

وياج الغاليه الله الموفق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

سبحان الله العظيم الكريم

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sobhan:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## أشجان2007

موفقه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره على المرور أختي أشجان

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:MashaAllah:

----------


## ليالي الامارات

> مرحبا الغاليات بقيت أخبركن عن الدخون والعود المعطراللي عندي 
> 
> أسعاري بالمفرق:
> 
> سعر العود ----- > الغرشه الكبيره 100درهم 
> الصغيره 50 درهم
> 
> وعندي دخون 3 أنواع للملابس وللبيوت وريحتهم وايد حلوه بالعطورات العربيه ودهن العود ---------------------> الغرشه الكبيره 80 درهم 
> والصغيره 50 درهم 
> ...




هلالالالالالالالالالالالالالا وغلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

ممكن توضحين زيادة بالنسبة للدخون.

يعني انتي قصدج درزن صغير ب40 درهم ولا شنو بالضبط.


سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالال الالالالالالام

----------


## دلع الحب

بالتوفيق انشاء الله

----------


## ريـــــــم

إختي غذا أنا من العين ممكن اطرشين لي العينات ؟؟

موفقة يا ربي  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

إن شاء الله بطرشلج العينات أختي ريم

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغاليه أم ركان على المرور

----------


## عود معتق



----------


## بنت الصحراء

من ذوقج الرفيع الغاليه مشكوره

----------


## آنسات

بالتوفيييييييييق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيج خير الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Rasool1:

----------


## عطر فواح-6

موفقة الغالية

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يباركلج في رزقج الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## Bent.UAE.DXB

موفقة الغاليه .. ^_^

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغاليه على المرور الله يعطيج الخير الكثير

----------


## أم عزوزي$

باالتوفيجـ إنـ شاء اللهـ ياالغاليهـ ..^^"

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات الغاليات على المرور الله ييزيكن خير

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## sadnessshadow

عسى الله يفتحها عليج الغلا
أم سيف

----------


## Mi$s [email protected]

موفقه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يوفقكن دنيا واخره الغاليات 
يزاكن الله خير خواتي

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغاليه على المرور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Rasool1:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sobhan:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## HinD...!

موفقه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

شكرا الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## noor747

موفقه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغناه على المرور

----------


## لورا79

:Smile:  أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس :Smile: 
(حب لاخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفسك)

----------


## بنت الشوامس

أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس 
(حب لاخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفس)

----------


## بنت الصحراء

يا الله يا سامع من يناديك وفق أختي بنت الشوامس 
في الدنيا والأخره

----------


## بنت الشوامس

أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس 
(حب لاخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفسك)

----------


## لورا79

:Smile: أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس :Smile:  
(حب لاخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفسك)

----------


## الاميره...

حبوبه العلبه الصغيره كم قرص فيها
اذا حبيت اخذ عينات للتجربه كيف ممكن نتواصل
وربي يوفقج

----------


## بنت الشوامس

أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس 
(حب لاخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفسك)

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

----------


## مهرة البدو

الغاليه ابغي عينات منه ارسلت لج رساله بس صندوقج متروس

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس 
> (حب لاخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفسك)


 مشكوره أخني العزيزه بنت الشوامس

----------


## الاميره...

> حبوبه العلبه الصغيره كم قرص فيها
> اذا حبيت اخذ عينات للتجربه كيف ممكن نتواصل
> وربي يوفقج


الغلا اتريا ردج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات الغاليات الله يعطيكن طولة العمر والصحه

----------


## لورا79

:Smile: أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس :Smile:  
(حب لاخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفسك)

----------


## بنت الشوامس

موفقة

----------


## بنت الصحراء

وياج الغاليه

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

احلى رفع لعيون إختي بنت الصحراء من قروب بنت الشوامس

----------


## ام حمده

(حب لأخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفسك)

----------


## فطفوط

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله الغاليه 
ويعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات خواتي الله يعطيكن الصحه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## لورا79

أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس 
(حب لاخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفسك)

----------


## بدون_عقل

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات الغاليات على المرور

----------


## ام حمده

بالتوفيق

للرفع 

جروب بنت الشوامس

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغاليه أم حمده

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Anotherone:

----------


## لورا79

احلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس
(نرقى لتجارة نسائية راقية)

----------


## بنت الشوامس

موفقة الغلا

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

تسلم إيديج...تستاهلين أحلى رفع

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيكن خير خواتي العزيزات

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> هلا الغلا وصلتني امس العينات وبصراحه ملو الغرفه بريحه خنينه حلووووووووووووووووووووووووة
> وان شاء الله اطرشها لربيعتي في قطر وان شاء الله بعد يكون بينكم تعاون لانجكلج ذوق وتعاملج وايد مريح وحلو


 مرحبا الغاليه 
هاذا فضل من الله سبحانه وتعالى وله الحمد ، ومشكوره على تعونج ويانا وعلى 
الثناء الطيب الله ييزيج خير الغاليه

----------


## كشكش

لغالية ممكن العينات بجرب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الصحراء

إن شاء الله بطرشلج العينات الغاليه

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

حب لاخيك ما تحبه لنفسك

----------


## tilkalora

للرفع موفقه انشالله

----------


## بنت الشوامس

موفقة واحلى رفع لاحلى دخون وعود

----------


## بنت الصحراء

أحلى رفع من جروب بنت الشوامس إلى بنت الشوامس

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Kafara:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor: للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الشوامس

موفقة 
للرفع

----------


## لورا79

أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس

----------


## s000i

موفقه الغلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Rasool1:

----------


## فاطمة خالد

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغاليه الله يباركلج في رزقج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## لورا79

أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس  :Smile:

----------


## tilkalora

موفقه انشالله

----------


## tilkalora

موفقه انشالله

----------


## شوق32

مشكورهـ الغلا .. ع الموضووع الحلووو

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس 
(حب لاخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفسك)

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يطول عماركن خواتي ويبارك لكن

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## ام عبيد_87

بالتوووفيق الغلاااااااااااا

----------


## لورا79

أحلى رفع لبنت الصحراء الغالية  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره أختي الغاليه الله يبارك فيج

----------


## القصايد



----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## لورا79

موفقه دووووووووووووووم يابنت الصحراء  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره يا أختي العزيزه وبارك الله فيج

----------


## أم الأطفال

بالتوفيق الغاليه ^_^

----------


## احبه حيل

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## أحلى_اماراتية

ربي يوفقج يالغلاااااا

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات الغاليات غلى المرور ربي يوفقكن

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## مي مي الحلوة



----------


## شجون عابرة

موفقه انشالله ..

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Kafara:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## لورا79

للـــــــــــــــــــــ بنت الصحراء ــــــــــــــرفع  :Smile:

----------


## الغزلان

الله يوفقج

----------


## رعشة حرف

اختى هل لازم انى اخذ كمية كبيرة
ولا ممكن اخد اى عدد اريده

بالنسبة للتوصيل كم سعره مع العلم انى بالشارقة

----------


## روح الأدهم

السلام عليج الغاليه فديت رووووحج انا بغيت تيسترات لو ماعليج امر

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sobhan:

----------


## Um.AbdullaH

أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس 
(حب لاخيك المسلم ماتحبه لنفسك)

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغاليه أم عبد الله

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## لورا79

موفقه الغالية

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغاليه على المرور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## لورا79

موفقه يالغلا

----------


## ام زايــد

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغاليه على المرو

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## خصوب

بالتوفيق أختي

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغاليه على المرور بارك الله فيج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## لورا79

ربي يرزقج من حلاله الغالية

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره عناتي

----------


## برنسيسة دبي

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

----------


## نيران الثلوج

الله يوفقج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات على المرور الغاليات

----------


## ام زايــد

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

[/QUOTE]

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيكن خير وأجر عظيم عند رب العالمين 
يا خواتي الغاليات

----------


## لورا79

بالتوفيييييييق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره أختي لورا على المرور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرقع

----------


## أحلى_اماراتية

موفقه يالغلاااااا

----------


## تسابيح

موفقة أختي

----------


## فنون10

موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> موفقة أختي


مشكوره الغاليه على المرور الله يبارك فيج

----------


## قنيصة شوا&ـين

انااا اررريد بعد عينات ^^
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره عللى المرورالغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## نانو الدلوعة

اهل الطيب ما يجي منهم الا الطيب ياهل الكرم

----------


## لورا79

أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس  :Smile:

----------


## بنوتهـ كيوتـ

موفقه ياعسل

----------


## بنت الصحراء

موفقات يا غاليات دنيا واخره الله يبارك فيكن

----------


## حور18

موفقه ^^ .

----------


## غناتي

الغالية ممكن اطرشي لي العينات لأني بطلب لمحلي

----------


## ام زايــد

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## لورا79

أحلى رفع من قــــــــــــــــ بنت الشوامس  :Smile: ــروب

----------


## ام زايــد

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## لورا79

تستاهلين أحلى رفع غناتي

----------


## افنان

الله يرزقج كل خير انشاءالله

----------


## ~ Uм 7άяέв ~

موفقة

----------


## أم رفيعة

بالتوفيق غناتي 
والله يرزقج من حلاله

----------


## لورا79

أحلى رفع من قروب بنت الشوامس  :Smile:

----------


## لورا79

رفع الله قدرج في الدنيا والاخرة ونلتي كل ما تمنيتي يالغلا

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

الله يوفقج وتستاهلين احلى رفع

----------


## ام زايــد

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## لورا79

*للــــــــــــــــــــــ لورا79ــــــــــــــــرفع*

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

بالتوفيق إختي الغاليه

----------


## أم عزوزي$

باالتوفيجـ غلايـ ..^^"

----------


## لورا79

،،،اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك،،،

----------


## مي مي الحلوة



----------


## لورا79

موفقه غناتي  :Smile:

----------


## عنكب

بالتوفييييييييييييييق

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

----------


## لورا79

** صلي على النبي**

----------


## لأجل عينه

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه
وإن كان بعيدا فقربه
وإن كان قريبا فيسره
وإن كان قليلا فكثره
وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Rasool1:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## 5 stars

موفقة الغالية

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## دلوعه حماده

بالتوفيق الغاليه ^_^

----------


## ام حمده

بالتوفيق

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات الغاليات على المرور

----------


## لورا79

*,,,,أحلى رفع لقروب بنت الشوامس الحلوين ،،،،*

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## مي مي الحلوة



----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## لورا79

...ربي يوفقج يالغلا...

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره يا الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## لورا79

ربي يوفقج يالغلا

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Rasool1:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sobhan:

----------


## لورا79

موفقه الغالية

----------


## moja1979

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sobhan:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## ام البنين2

بصراحة عايز اطلب طلب ومنى محرجه بس ياريت ماتزعلى منى 
لو المندوب جاى العين خبرينى ياغاليه 
شوفى حابه اطلب غرشتين صغار مالعود ودخون الاخر بس المشكله فى المندوب ايش رأيك خبرينى 
ماتقولى عليه بخيله لو جاى العين لاى وقت يقول هو فين ونسيرله اوكيه ياغاليه

----------


## مي مي الحلوة



----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## أم لاكشمي

سعر الجمله كم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> سعر الجمله كم ؟؟؟؟؟


شكرا على المرور  :Anotherone:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## جنة الصحراء

موفقة الغالية

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> موفقة الغالية


الله يوفقج في الدنيا والأخره الغاليه

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

:13 (21):  :55 (5): 

ربـــي يووفقج غــلايــــــــهـ ،،،  :13 (7): 

.,.,

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا تحتســـب،،

،،اللهم اميــــن،،

اختج :  :55: مـبدعــة طـموحــة  :55:

----------


## لورا79

up up up

----------


## ROO7ALAIN

بالتوفيق الغاليه ^_^

تستاهلين احلى رفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## ام زايــد

بالتوفيق الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات الغاليات على المرور

----------


## لورا79

موفقه يارب

----------


## افنان

بالتوفيق

----------


## مي مي الحلوة



----------


## ام زايــد

بالتوفيق الغاليه  :Smile: 

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيكن خير على المرور

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

ربي يوفقج و يرزقج من حلاله

----------


## حنين أحمد

ارسلت لج على الخاص  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> ارسلت لج على الخاص


شكرا الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الحمد لله العظيم بديع الكون وما فيه من مخلوقاته

----------


## عود معتق



----------


## ام زايــد

ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

بالتوفيق

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

اللـــــهــــ افتح لها ابواب رزقك ــــــــــــم

اللــــــهـــــ  :Amen:  :Amen:  :Amen:  ــــــــــم

----------


## بنت الشوامس

موفقة الغالية

----------


## **بنوته**

موفقه

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

الله يوفقج يالغلااااا

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

موفقات الغاليات والله ييزيكن خير

----------


## ام زايــد

بالتوفيق حبوبه  :Smile: ...جمعه مباركه 

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> بالتوفيق حبوبه ...جمعه مباركه 
> 
> للرفع


 الله يباركلج الغلا

----------


## لورا79

أحلى رفع لعيون الغالية بنت الصحراء

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> أحلى رفع لعيون الغالية بنت الصحراء


 شكرا الغاليه ويزاج الله خير

----------


## ام زايــد

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## شذى الوجدان

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

شكرا على المرور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> بالتوفيق



مشكوره على المرور وموفقه

----------


## اسيرة زايد

موفقه....

----------


## أم يزويـه

ممكن عينات؟

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

للرفع

----------


## لورا79

مبـــــــــــــروك عليج الشهر غناتي

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## ام زايــد

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## التاجرة المتألقة

upppppppppppppp

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## لورا79

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم


 أميين تقبل الله منى ومنكم صالح الأعمال

----------


## لورا79

أحلى رفع لعيوووووووون الغاليييييييييييين

----------


## بنت الصحراء

شكرا على المرور

----------


## umohd

بالتوفيق انشا الله والله ييسرلج الرزق من حلاله

----------


## ام زايــد

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم 
 :Smile:

----------


## ام زايــد

سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم 
 :Smile:

----------


## مامانيه

موووووووووووووووفقه

----------


## اماراتيه فخر

موفقه الغالية

----------


## لورا79

أحلى رفع لاحلى قروب  :Smile:

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات على المرور الله ييزيكن خير

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sobhan:

----------


## "زوزو1"

الله يوفقك حبوبة

----------


## لورا79

تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم 

أحلى رفع للغاليييييين

----------


## القصايد

موفقة حبابة .. والله يرزقج من حلاله الطيب  :55 (10): 


يرفع

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أحلـــــــى رفع

----------


## ريمو بريمو



----------


## القصايد

تسلمين يارب  :55 (10): 

الله يرزقج من حلاله .. وييسر لج كل أمورج

----------


## Um albnat

بالتوفيق حبيبتي

و ربي يرزقج من حلاله

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## ربيع القلوب

:Ast Green:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت امها

موووفقة

----------


## امي زوان

الله يوفقج ويرزقج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يعطيكن العافيه ومشكورات على المرور

----------


## طيف وردي

لرفع
لرفع
لرفع
لرفع
لرفع
لرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> لرفع
> لرفع
> لرفع
> لرفع
> لرفع
> لرفع


 شكرا على المرور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## الشمعدانة

انا من العين ومحتاجة عينات

----------


## طيف وردي

لرفع
لرفع
لرفع
لرفع
لرفع
لرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## سيده مصرية

بالتوفييييييييييق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## ام زايــد

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم 
 :Smile:

----------


## ensana

موفقه الغاليه............ :Smile:

----------


## لورا79

,,,,تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم،،،،

----------


## Umm_Gaith

الله يوفقج عزيزتي

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Rasool1:

----------


## ام زايــد

سبحان الله وبحمده.. سبحان الله العظيم 
 :Smile:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sobhan:

----------


## ام حمده

للرفع

----------


## لورا79

up up up

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

بالتوفيق غلاتي

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بارك الله فيكن و الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Anotherone:

----------


## لورا79

بالتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووفيق

----------


## ام زايــد

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم  :Smile:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

تسلمن خواتي على المرور ربي يوفقكن

----------


## شفافة الشوق

uuuuuuuup

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## ام زايــد

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم
 :Smile:

----------


## عربجيه1

موفقه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

----------


## Remani

ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيكن خير ويبارك فيكن

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Rasool1:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك و الحمد والشكر
وهوه على كل شي قدير

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## reem musa

بالتوفيق

----------


## ام زايــد

سبحان الله وبحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم 
 :Smile:

----------


## معاد بدري

موووووووووووفقه يالغلا

----------


## ريمييه

احلى رفع لاحلى اخت

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> بالتوفيق



الله يوفق الجميع الغاليه ومشكوره على المرور

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أحلى رفع لعيونج

----------


## ربيع القلوب

_ماااشااء الله , رووووعة 

وفقك الله أختي الحبيبة و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسبين._









[RAMS]http://www.alafasy.com/audio/nadera/do3a2_1.rm[/RAMS]

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج ياااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## مي مي الحلوة



----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يجزي الخير كل من مر ودعالي بالخير

----------


## Remani

احلى رفع لاحلى اخت

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج يااااااااااارب

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sobhan:

----------


## ام زايــد

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم 
 :Smile:

----------


## العين 2008

يالتوفيق..........

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## أم رفيعة

بالتوفيق غناتي 
والله يرزقج من حلاله

----------


## أم عزوزي$

باالتوفيجـ غلايـ ..^^"

[img]http://www.*****.com/imgif/cpq40524.gif[/img]

----------


## شفافة الشوق

و تستمر حملة ارفع لي و ارفع لك

----------


## لورا79

تستاهلين كل خير يالغلا... أحلى رفع لعيونج

----------


## Remani

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## ام_شذى

موفقه

----------


## مدلعني دلع

ربـــي يووفقج غنــــــــــاتي،،،

اللهمــ ارزقــ أختــــي من حيــث لا
تحتســـب،،
،،اللهم اميــــن،،

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج يااااااااااااااارب

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج يااااااااااااااارب

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج يااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## معاد بدري

مووووووووووفقه يالغلا

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيكن خير ويبارك فيكن وفي ميزان حسناتكن
كل دعوه دعيتنها لي بالخير إن شاء الله

----------


## Remani

موووووووووووووووووووووفقه الغلااااااا ^^

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره على المرور الغاليه

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوووووووووفقج يااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## بنت الصحراء

أمين الغلا الله ييزيج خير

----------


## Remani

ماااشااء الله , رووووعة 

وفقك الله أختي الحبيبة و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسبين

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> ماااشااء الله , رووووعة 
> 
> وفقك الله أختي الحبيبة و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسبين


أمين وياج أختي

----------


## ريمييه

بالتوفيييق اختي الغاليه...

واحلى رفع لاحلى اخت...

----------


## لورا79

upppppppppppppp

----------


## عود معتق

اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه 



موفقه عزيزتي وتستمر حملة ارفعيلي وارفع لج

----------


## ام زايــد

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحان الله العظيم 
 :Smile:

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## ام مـوزة

موفقة يا الغالية

----------


## Remani

موووفقة يااااااااارب

----------


## مي مي الحلوة

احلى رفع لعيونج وربي يوفقج

----------


## fatentus

موفقه يا ا ختي

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج ياااااااااااارب

----------


## جوهرة القصر

للرفـــع

----------


## لورا79

ّّكل رمضان وانت الى الله اقرب ّّّ

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## Remani

بالتوفييييييييييييق يارب

----------


## rozee

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup

----------


## جوهرة القصر

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## ريـــــــم

إختي بغيت اطلب من الدخون إذا في مجال ^_^

----------


## يسمينا

موفقه اختى

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج يااااااااارب

----------


## ريمييه

اللهم افتح عليها ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك ... وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
اب
اب

----------


## بنت الصحراء

شكرا الغاليات على الرفع جزاكن الله خير

----------


## حرم المزروعي

اموفقه اختي

----------


## عاشقه زوجي

الله يوفقج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## مي مي الحلوة



----------


## بنت الصحراء

شكرا على المرور بالتوف الغلا

----------


## شفافة الشوق

up







up

----------


## بنت الصحراء

شكرا على المرور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## روح الوداع 22

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيكن خير الغاليات

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## سلهوؤوده.~

مرحبا الغاليه

لو حابه اتكون لج مندوبه في المنطقه الغربيه حيااج الله 

ونتفق ع الخاص 

^.^

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> مرحبا الغاليه
> 
> لو حابه اتكون لج مندوبه في المنطقه الغربيه حيااج الله 
> 
> ونتفق ع الخاص 
> 
> ^.^


مرحبتين الغاليه نعم بقيت مندوبه بس كيف الأتفاق بيني وبينج
هل تشترين الدخون لو سمحتي وضحيلي الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Anotherone:

----------


## أم كاكي

موفقة اختي

 :Sha2:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

شكرا على المرور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## أم رفيعة

موووووووووووفقة يالغالية

----------


## أم علووي

بالتوفيج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكورات على المرور الغاليات

----------


## ريـــــــم

مرحبا إختي ..

طرشتلج ع الخاص .. الخاص عندج فل مب راضي يستقبل  :Smile:

----------


## hayaty.m

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sobhan:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## ×أم حمدآن×

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيج خير القاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Rasool1:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## كشكش

هلا الغالية :



العينات وصلتني من زمان وأنا أدور على موضوعج ما حصلته و حمد الله الحين حصلته ...........





دخوووونج ووووايد حلوه وتسلمي يالغالية على العينات أنا عيبني بس ريالي ما يحب لا دخون الراقي ""الرصاصي:: كنت حابه الغير أشوي من الدخون وأخذ من عندج بس هو ماطاع ..............





تسلم أيديج على الشغل البطران ..............

----------


## ربيع القلوب

_ماشاء الله روووعة 

وفقك الله أختي الحبيبة , و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسبين_ 

















.

----------


## بنت الصحراء

شكرا على المرور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## ربيع القلوب

_ماشاء الله روووعة 

وفقك الله أختي الحبيبة , و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسبين_ 

















.

----------


## ربيع القلوب

_ماشاء الله روووعة 

وفقك الله أختي الحبيبة , و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسبين_ 















 :Ast Green: 

.

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يوفقج الغاليه في كل عمل

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## ظبيانية وافتخر

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره على الدخول

----------


## لورا79

upupupupupupup

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## هند2008

بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## بنت الصحراء

وفق الله الجميع يا الغاليه

----------


## المرتعشه

ثانكســــــــــــــ 
والله اسعارج وايد
حلوه ومشكوره

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره على المرور يزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:  :Astaghfor:

----------


## موزه عبيد

بالتوفيق

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره يا الغلا

----------


## البنفسج

اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير

موفقة حبيبة قلبي 

ربي لا هانج ^_^

اختج

البنفسج

----------


## بنت الصحراء

> اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
> وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
> ويسر لها كل عسير
> 
> موفقة حبيبة قلبي 
> 
> ربي لا هانج ^_^
> 
> اختج
> ...


مشكوره أختي الغاليه على المرور والله يوفقج دنيا واخره يا أختي

----------


## wadomee

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Rasool1:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## الـدمـانـي

بالتوفيق اختي ..

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره الغلا على المرور

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## القلبـ...

بالتوفييج الغلا ..

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Anotherone:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Quran:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

مشكوره على المرور

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أحلى رفع لعيونج

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووووووووووفقك

----------


## بنت الصحراء

أجمعين الغاليه

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أحلى رفع ..

بالتوفيييق الغالية

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

أحلى رفع ..

بالتوفيييق الغالية

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله يبارك في كل ما ترزقين

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Astaghfor:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ozkorallah:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Ast Green:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت الصحراء

شكرا على المرور الله يوفق الجميع الغاليه

----------


## معاد بدري

الله يووووووووفقك

----------


## ad1_queen1

يعطيج العافية

----------


## موزه السويدي

موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## درر البحر

موفقه ^^

----------


## بنت الصحراء

الله ييزيكن خير ويبارك فيكن

----------


## Remani

حملة ارفعلي ارفعلك 


. -:¦:-•:*'"*:•.-:¦:-•* الله يوفقج دنيا و آخرة -:¦:-•:*'"*:•.-:¦:-

----------


## pinki11

up up up

----------


## الجـــــوهرة

بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## ربيع القلوب

_ماشاء الله روووووعة , 

وفقك الله أختي الحبيبة و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسبين...



_

----------


## دبويه2007



----------


## وردة دمشقية

بالخير والبركه

----------


## P!nk Cat

UP up UP up UP

----------


## أم رفيعة

ربي يسعدكم

----------


## عود معتق

موفقه اختي الغالية والله يزيدج من حلاله ان شاء الله


وتستمر حملة ارفعيلي وارفعلج



 :Astaghfor:

----------


## احلام تونس

حملة ارفعلي ارفعلك 


-:¦:-•:*'"*:•.-:¦:- الله يوفقج دنيا و آخرة -:¦:-•:*'"*:•.-:¦:-

----------


## ربيع القلوب

_ماشاء الله روووووعة , 

وفقك الله أختي الحبيبة و رزقك من حيث لا تحتسبين...



_

----------


## princess_1

UP up UP

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD

للهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامكواغننا بفضلك عمن سواك ..
رزقنا في السماء فأنزله
وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وان
كان بعيدا فقربه و إن كان قريباً فيسره
وان كان ميسراً فبارك لي فيه
....اللهم بار ك لنا فيه

اللهم اميـــــن ,, اللهم اميـــن ,, اللهم اميــــن ,,



๑●☆★๑ ●☆★๑ ●☆★๑ ●☆★๑ ●☆★๑ ●☆★๑ ●☆★๑



up ★ up ★ up ★ up ★ up

up ★ up ★ up ★ up

up ★ up ★ up

up ★ up

u★p

----------


## هنآدي

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## السنيوورة

:،:موفقــــــــــــــة أختـــــــــــــي:،:

احــلــى رفــع لعيــونــك

اختــك السنيــوورة

----------


## عود معتق

موفقه اختي الغالية والله يزيدج من حلاله ان شاء الله


وتستمر حملة ارفعيلي وارفعلج



 :Astaghfor:

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج مضطرة اني اغلق الموضوع لتعدي عدد المشاركات فيه الـ 500 مشاركة ما شاء الله ,, واتمنى انج تفتحين موضوع ثاني غيره وتحطين هالرابط فيه لكن مع ذكر كامل التفاصيل مرة ثانية ,,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------

